

Disqus redesigned - Smotko
http://smotko.si/disqus-redesigned/

======
Swizec
Actually ... all I really want from Disqus is to see the comments that fly in
through social media.

After posting I will often get tweets on the line of "Hey @Swizec, your last
blog really sucks because of <X>" ... I'd like those to appear on the
appropriate post as comments.

Wonder if that's possible. Maybe if Disqus knew when I post on twitter and get
replies to that tweet.

